# Need headlamp recommendation



## livemusic (Jun 29, 2016)

I fish at night and run a river checking limblines that I have baited, for catfish. I have a Nitecore TM16 to spot for snags and stumps as I run up/down river. It is a terrific, bright light. But once I get to the next limbline, I need to check it for a fish and then rebait. So, I need a headlamp to shine the immediate area of the boat and the limb my line is attached to. Any suggestions? I don't really care what battery system, I am open to that, although, I guess having a AA system has the advantage of easily finding batteries if something happens the batteries it takes for the light.

I don't know much about lights but I guess I need something more like a flood light rather than something with a lot of throw?

I can't imagine a headlamp being bright enough to run the river to spot for snags, but that would be awesome if it exists. But I can use my TM16 for that. But if I suspect an alligator is near my boat and I turn my head to see what is over there, it would be nice to have enough beam to check it out. Hopefully, that makes sense, lol. (Most interested in just checking my line and baiting up again. Hands free will be awesome.


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jun 29, 2016)

livemusic said:


> I fish at night and run a river checking limblines that I have baited, for catfish. I have a Nitecore TM16 to spot for snags and stumps as I run up/down river. It is a terrific, bright light. But once I get to the next limbline, I need to check it for a fish and then rebait. So, I need a headlamp to shine the immediate area of the boat and the limb my line is attached to. Any suggestions? I don't really care what battery system, I am open to that, although, I guess having a AA system has the advantage of easily finding batteries if something happens the batteries it takes for the light.
> 
> I don't know much about lights but I guess I need something more like a flood light rather than something with a lot of throw?
> 
> I can't imagine a headlamp being bright enough to run the river to spot for snags, but that would be awesome if it exists. But I can use my TM16 for that. But if I suspect an alligator is near my boat and I turn my head to see what is over there, it would be nice to have enough beam to check it out. Hopefully, that makes sense, lol. (Most interested in just checking my line and baiting up again. Hands free will be awesome.


I'm thinking you need an 18650 headlamp with output of 800+ lumens and maybe using optics instead of a reflector to give you a broader beam if that is what you want. There are several headlamps like that with turbo modes around 1000 lumens and you can even get headlamps that have a charging port so you can recharge them without removing the batteries so you could set up a USB port connector on your boat using your deep cycle marine battery to recharge it perhaps.


----------



## livemusic (Jul 1, 2016)

Can anyone recommend a model, I have no idea where to start.


----------



## dirkomatic (Jul 1, 2016)

Just a little more information would be helpful... How much are you willing to spend? Is battery life important? Waterproof or water resistant?


----------



## Lynx_Arc (Jul 1, 2016)

livemusic said:


> Can anyone recommend a model, I have no idea where to start.


As I've only read about them myself and have a decent idea about output vs runtime vs battery type I can only point you in a direction as these days there are close to a dozen different brands and perhaps each brand may have up to 4 or 5 different models some with the battery(s) on in the light itself others with external packs. I think one place to start is looking at Fenix, Zebralight, and Nitecore headlamps but don't limit yourself to those brands they are the more popular brands but there are a half dozen other brands with offerings too. I've been oogling an 18650 headlamp myself but sadly I cannot afford spending more than about 10 dollars on anything right now and the headlamp I have a cheap 1AA rayovac luxeon is acceptable compared to cheap ebay Chinese offerings in that range.
Zebralight to some is the "top dog" of headlamps and with that the most expensive with Fenix decent headlamps for less and Nitecore even less costly than Fenix. I don't think Zebralight has any external pack headlamps but I could be wrong in the past they only offered models with battery in the light unit itself mostly detachable. There are many headlamp models with detachable (useable) headlamp units out there this may be desired by some but for maximum output and runtime the addition of an larger battery pack is a necessity.


----------



## livemusic (Jul 3, 2016)

dirkomatic said:


> Just a little more information would be helpful... How much are you willing to spend? Is battery life important? Waterproof or water resistant?



I won't say price is no object but I can afford to spend whatever is necessary. Although, I am a bit hesitant to spend crazy on this.

A 4-5 hour battery life would be nice but if I have to swap out batteries, that's ok.

Waterproof is not necessary. 

Thanks!


----------



## Fotobaer (Jul 4, 2016)

For walking with my dogs, I use a Zebralight H600w or a H52w. The H600 use a 18650 cell, the H52 use a AA or a 14500 cell. The lights have a nice and flexible UI.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 4, 2016)

Howdy livemusic, and welcome to CPF : )
First, you have to think about what batteries you want to use, and there are many types. Once you figure this out, you'll have narrowed the field quite a bit. 

You'll see a lot of talk on CPF about 18650 lithium-ion rechargeable batteries. We really like these because they pack a LOT of power into a small package and we can use them over and over without having to by new batteries all the time. The 18 refers to 18mm diameter, and the 650 refers to 650mm length. This is a highly specialized battery which requires special care in it's use, handling, and charging, etc...... as it can be dangerous if not used correctly. Since you're not a flashlight guy, I'd recommend you NOT go this route. 

However, if you wanted to spend a little time to learn more about these batteries and how to use them, the reward is being able to have a very small light that runs very bright for a long period of time, and who knows, you might end up become a flashlight guy after all : ) 

They typically aren't very dangerous when used singly, only becoming of real concern when used in series (two or more end to end), so with just a bit of reading you could easily start using a 1 cell light. 

Here's a quick primer:
http://www.ebay.com/gds/What-You-Ne...650-Battery-Charger-/10000000178758818/g.html

Here is a link to the kind of headlight that I'd recommend that uses an !8650 cell. It's top of the line, water resistant, has many choices of output/runtime combinations, and will last you a lifetime:
http://www.zebralight.com/H600Fd-III-High-CRI-Floody-Neutral-White-18650-Headlamp_p_171.html
Of course you'd need at least one 18650 rechargeable battery (two would be better) and a charger, so add in another $40 on top of the $90 for the light, but remember, this is top of the line, and you'd be set. 

Here's the battery you'd need:
http://www.zebralight.com/ZL634-340...-Battery-ship-to-US-customers-only_p_125.html
And the charger:
http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-are-x1-single-bay-smart-charger/
It plugs into one of the USB ports on your computer for power. 

But, if you've decided that lithium-ion rechargeable batteries aren't for you, then you might be better of with a light that uses AA batteries, so let's look at a few of those.

Here's one that uses a single AA battery:
http://www.thrunite.com/thrunite-th20-high-output-and-light-weight-aa-battery-led-headlamp/

It's not too expensive and not too heavy, but will require multiple battery changes in order to work for a full 4-5 hours at the light level you will probably require, so let's now look at one that uses four AA batteries:

http://www.fenix-store.com/fenix-hp15-ultimate-edt-expedition-headlamp-iron-grey/
Of course, this one will be heavier, but they balance it out by putting the light in front and the battery pack in back. Notice that you'd also have to purchase a diffuser if you wanted a more floody beam. 

One thing you'll should thing about, is possibly investing in a set of rechargeable AA batteries. This is actually an entire subject for discussion here on CPF, but here is quick and easy solution:
https://www.amazon.com/dp/B00JHKSMJU/?tag=cpf0b6-20

Here's another headlamp for you to think about:
http://www.zebralight.com/H52Fw-AA-Floody-Headlamp-Neutral-White_p_121.html
I really like Zebralight products. Yes, more expensive, but very well built and very versatile.

Those are just a few ideas to get you started. Feel free to ask more questions.


----------



## aginthelaw (Jul 4, 2016)

The only headlamp I use (out of the ten I have) is my thrunite th10. Easy interface, nice enough flood on lower modes for close up and has a 150 meter throw if needed. It fits what you're using it for, as my cousin uses his for fishing and the s200c2 for throw down the beach. Though I haven't used the th20, the aa cells will be easy to find in a pinch. I have an h502 zebra light and a wizard pro, but I like them so much I pocket carry them


----------



## Going_Supernova (Jul 4, 2016)

I love my Princeton Tec Apex. 







http://princetontec.com/apex


----------



## Spiceman (Jul 5, 2016)

Derek Dean said:


> Howdy livemusic, and welcome to CPF : )
> The 18 refers to 18mm diameter, and the 650 refers to 650mm length.



Now that is a serious battery/cell. Can be used for self defence. 

I believe it refers to 65mm.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 5, 2016)

Spiceman said:


> Now that is a serious battery/cell. Can be used for self defence.
> 
> I believe it refers to 65mm.



Ha, yes, thank you Spiceman. It does indeed refer to 65mm. That would be one loooooooooooooooooong cell : )


----------



## livemusic (Jul 5, 2016)

Going_Supernova said:


> I love my Princeton Tec Apex.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thank you all for your responses. And Derek for your detailed post... will check all of it out.

Going Supernova... that Princeton light you linked, on the website is says, for batteries... "4 AA Alkaline, Lithium or NiHM Rechargeable"... so, it can use either AA or 18650s?

BTW, I mentioned in the first post I own a Nitecore TM16 flashlight, and it uses 18650 batteries, four of them, but they are arranged so that they don't touch, each has their own individual slot. I don't know if that helps with danger. I gotta read up on what not to do, lol, because I just charge it and use it. It is amazingly bright.

If these headlamps are comfortable and can be worn for hours, I might get a stronger one like the Princeton shown (or other model, haven't read up on them yet) because I need the flood for baiting my lines but need a spot for loading the boat onto the trailer when leaving the river and I would love to have both hands free because I have to use one hand for steering and one hand for the throttle. Or if it's bright enough, I could use it for spotting for snags as I go up/down the river. Although, can't see how it could be nearly as bright as my TM16. Yet, that requires a hand, but that's not much of a problem.

Somebody mentioned that he has ten headlamps. That sounds like me and fishing rods/reels and guitars. My gf thinks I am nuts. She's partly right, I have way too many guitars.

EDIT: I just stumbled upon this... https://www.amazon.com/dp/B01A8APZBK/?tag=cpf0b6-20... can that possibly be right? 5800 lumens on two 18650 batteries? That seems like hype but what do I know.


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 5, 2016)

Yes, many people buy 18650 lights without understanding the dangers. Most never have a problem, but we've had many members report issues over the years, so we know first hand what can happen. 

The Nitecore TM 16 does indeed have it's batteries wired in series, even though they are side by side. The thing you watch for in that type of configuration, especially in a high power, high drain light like the TM16, is that cells need to be "balanced". That means that you want the cells to be very similar in their characteristics, such as voltage, power reserve, etc...... so no mismatched cells. No old cells and new cells. All the same brand, all the same age, and when they come off the charger, check to make sure they are close in voltage. Why? When using a high drain device with cells in series, one cell can drain faster than the other, which can cause problems, overheating, and in a worst case scenario, an "event". 

Again, most users never have an issue, but some folks don't use common sense and begin using old and new cells of different brands together in the same light, not knowing that this can cause problems. Just use common sense and more than likely you'll be OK. Do pay special attention when charging your cells, as this is another point when a bad cell could cause a problem. Again most folks don't ever have issues, but an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure, so when charging, place the charger on a non-combustible surface and don't leave charging cells unattended. 

Now, your question about the lithium batteries in the PrincetonTec light (which is a very nicely engineered light). There is a difference between lithium batteries, which are single use (disposable) high capacity batteries, and lithium-ion rechargeable batteries. I know it's confusing, but what they are saying is that it will use AA alkaline disposable, AA lithium disposable, or NiMh rechargeable batteries. That's nice, because you can buy AA batteries anywhere in a pinch in case your rechargeable cells run out unexpectedly. 

In any case, no, that light will not use 18650 cells. 

As to the light you linked, the Boruit 5800 lumen model. Well, do understand the many manufacturers inflate their lumen ratings, but it's still likely to be a very bright light. I tend to question something like this that is being sold for a relatively inexpensiveness price, as I've seen over and over again here on CPF that they types of lights often have quality control issues. You might get a good one, and you might not, or, it might work for awhile, and then just quit. 

The other thing is that, while it does have both flood and spot, which is nice, it doesn't appear to offer much in the way of brightness control, with it's four modes being, spot, flood, spot and flood, and strobe. So, no real way to control brightness. Plus the two no-name 18650 unprotected cells are in series...... and this thing is strapped to your head.......... 

At this point, I think you'd be better off with one of the Zebralight 18650 models. They are bright, reliable, and versatile. 

There are thee different beam patterns:
1. The H600...... this is more like a regular flashlight with a central bright spot and bright surrounding spill.
2. The H600f (f for flood).....this has a frosted lens which spreads the light out. It still has a central brighter spot, but it's more diffused.
3. The H602 has totally flood, not central hot spot. 

Here is a utube video comparing the 3 beams:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jPU4-Z5t2h0

The other choice you have with Zebralights is a choice of tint. Either cool white or neutral white (designated by a "w" at the end of the model number). Many folks (me included) tend to prefer the neutral white versions, especially for outdoor use, because the warmer tint is more natural looking, but some folks prefer the cool white versions because those tend to be the brightest, although not by much. 

Personally, I think the H600Fw Mark iii might be a nice fit:
http://www.zebralight.com/H600Fw-Mk-III-XHP35-Floody-Neutral-White-18650-Headlamp_p_184.html

It's a brand new version (not even available until 7-15-16), with the latest and brightest LED. It's got a neutral white tint, so excellent for outdoor use, and should be an excellent blend of diffused spot and floody spill. 

Ok, keep asking questions : )


----------



## livemusic (Jul 11, 2016)

Derek Dean said:


> ...
> 
> Personally, I think the H600Fw Mark iii might be a nice fit:
> http://www.zebralight.com/H600Fw-Mk-III-XHP35-Floody-Neutral-White-18650-Headlamp_p_184.html
> ...



Do you know what the difference is in the upcoming Mark III versus the current Mark II?


----------



## Derek Dean (Jul 11, 2016)

livemusic said:


> Do you know what the difference is in the upcoming Mark III versus the current Mark II?



Mainly, the Mark III version has the newest LED, which means it will be somewhat brighter, on HIGH, or have slightly longer runtime at equal lumen settings compared to the Mark II version. I think the new Mark III LED also has a slighter different beam profile, with a broader hotspot, but that's not likely to make a difference if you get the Flood version with the frosted lens. 

To be honest, The Mark II version, which happens to be on sale, would be perfectly fine for your uses. The difference in brightness between the Mark II and the Mark III is not all that great. Also, I might reconsider my recommending the Neutral tint option and suggest the Cool White option instead, partly because it will be slightly brighter, but mainly, if you're using this in conjunction with your other light (which I think is a cool white LED), then the colors of the light will probably mix better. 

One thing to consider, if you order from Zebralight, you'll get a 30 day no hassle return (on the light, not the batteries), so if you don't like the light for any reason, you simply return it and get your money back, so basically you'll only be out the cost of return postage to Texas.

There are several other similar headlamps for you to consider:
http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_366737.html

And:
http://www.gearbest.com/led-flashlights/pp_366739.html
This one is interesting because of it's flip up filter feature, giving you the option to quickly change between more of a regular flashlight beam, or put the filter in place and get a diffused floody beam. However, if you have any issues with the light, I believe it would have to be returned to China for service. I have no experience with Skilhunt, so I can't comment on their reliability or build quality. 

And finally:
https://www.amazon.com/Armytek-Brightest-Rechargeable-Headlamp-Headlight/dp/B00GJUCS7I
My problem with Armytek is what I've read on this form about the problems folks have had, not only with the lights (quality control), but with customer service as well. 

Zebralight, in my mind, is the industry leader in this type of headlamp, with a proven track record, and is still my recommendation. Zebralight electronic LED driver circuitry is sealed and potted against moisture and vibration (which means they use a special electronic silicone gel to encase the electronics). Mainly, you would need to decide on the beam profile and the tint. It might be worth your time to contact to their offices in Texas and let them help you decide which model is best for your purposes:
https://zebralight.3dcartstores.com/crm.asp?action=contactus


----------



## LeanBurn (Jul 11, 2016)

Petzl has some performance headlamps that adapt to how much lighting you need, automatically in the REACTIK, REACTIK+ and NAO lamps...thy even offer software for performance customization.


----------



## LetThereBeLight! (Jul 25, 2016)

The key word you used is "alligator" and therefore I would prefer you use a Headlamp with either 1 or 2 18650 batteries in it so its brightness can offer you maximum protection.


----------

